

The Launch of Scholrly: new search engine seeks to change how you find research - mhluongo
http://chronicle.com/blognetwork/theubiquitouslibrarian/2012/05/30/the-launch-of-scholr-ly-new-search-engine-seeks-to-change-the-way-people-find-research/

======
mhluongo
We've gotten some great pre-launch feedback from academics and librarians, but
I'd love to hear HN's take.

